# Washington boarding?



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

wrath? Zag? Ale? NWBoarder? Triple8? Bueller?

Tbh, the ski area reports are going to be accurate for right now. The more important thing is the weather forecast for when you are going to be there. Washington can go from shitty to mind blowing amazing in literally 24 hours. I wouldn't stress out about it too much until you get within seven days of your trip.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Bakes is still pretty thin...pretty much just groomers with just a 44" base...it will be better when we hit 150+".

Northwest Avalanche Center — Weather Data for Mt. Baker Ski Area - Last 24 hours

NOAA National Weather Service


----------



## Jibfreak (Jul 16, 2009)

Stevens is a good spot to check out, Crystal is more of a skiiers mountain.

And it's honestly just a roll of the dice. Like KC said the snow can go from great to shit in a matter of hours... like today for example. Pow in the morning, rain and chunder by mid day.


----------



## DToay34 (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks guys for the suggestions, I really appreciate it. I'll just have to wait and see what happens when I get out there in a couple of weeks.


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

white pass is a little over two hours i think from seattle. i was there today and great condition. did tree runs all day and tomorrow they open the other side of the mt.


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

ya I left at one. but our last run was still a pow run. found a few pockets in between the trees


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Hard to predict what's going to happen 2 weeks from now, regardless of how closely you study all the available resources. It has been a rough start to the season. I was at Baker today with only 3" of fresh and warm so the snow was a bit heavy. Still fun as hell, but nowhere near the 8-10" forecast from yesterday and the 10-12" forecast from 2 days ago.


----------



## codzilla (Dec 15, 2013)

I usually ride Crystal and enjoy it alot but we definitely need more snow. Temps have been cold but the lack of snow has conditions pretty beat within the resort. You can still find some fun stuff up top though. They got a couple inches Friday night but not enough to get me out there. I was at Baker Thursday before the snow fell and even there coverage was thin. Groomer conditions were much more fun than Crystal at the moment, though. It was super windy in the morning so we all got towed up to second chair via snowmobile, which I've never experienced at a resort. Definitely check Baker out while you're in town, fun place and awesome vibes. If you're in Auburn you may as well hit Crystal as it's super close but Stevens is also great so if you've got the time and transportation check it out too! Never been to White Pass but I plan on checking it out at least once this season


----------



## Irahi (May 19, 2011)

Crystal is total balls right now. Coverage is shit, rocks are abundant, and that lovely cold front we had going on is gone, so now it's all refrozen bullshit with very close to zero grooming.

Green valley is still covered enough to not autorape your equipment, but everywhere else is rock city.


----------

